# Spaceliner rear wheel hardware question



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi,I just cleaned,lubed and reassembled the bendix coaster brake hub on my Forward Thrust Spaceliner. Removing the rear wheel there was a nut,round metal washer and a black metal star,in that order against the outside of the frame. There were no washers on the inside of the frame.  It was that way on both sides.  Is this how it’s supposed to be or was there originally a washer on the inside of the frame before the hub too?

The reason I ask is because I was watching a video on YouTube where a guy showed how to overhaul the bendix (his bike was a Schwinn) and his bike had a round washer on the inside of the frame before the hub too. 

Anybody here with an all original spaceliner that can tell me if my bike should have one or not?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 16, 2021)

By about the 1960’s (or perhaps even earlier), rear fork ends with chain adjusting screws might not have been used as much. 
A result may have been a desire to ensure that the axle would not move under the stresses of cranking uphill or coaster brake stops.  Either side of the chain might tend to pull the axle forward.

Some might see serrated washers as “frame scrapers”.  Some BXM bikes used to have devices sold as “frame savers”. 
I use USS 5/16” flat washers, either designated as grade-8 compatible, or hot-dipped galvanized, with many of my 3/8” axles. 

I usually set aside (discard) serrated washers.  Sometimes I use narrow AN-960 washers (thick or thin) just under the various hex nuts.  Sometimes I use wider washers on the inside of the frame.


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks Archie,they are indeed “frame scrapers” and I was concerned about using them again. So I can just ditch them and use a flat washer then. Can you show me a photo of the “frame saver” type I can use on my spaceliner?

My bike had no washers on the inside of the frame. The three pieces in the photo above were all on the outside of each axle.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 16, 2021)

Similar to below from the eastern trails in Austrailia: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ProBMX-BMX...etro-BMX-Style/322908043114?campid=5335809022
Maybe back then, the chrome frame dropouts were too slippery? 
Sometimes I might use the insides washers where an older bicycle shows wear in that area.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 17, 2021)

Open this link.  It's a series of illustrations that show parts and instructions for Bendix coaster brakes.  In the first illustration, you'll see that there's an axle nut and a washer.  I'm assuming that the washer is one of the "frame scrapers."  



			https://www.sheldonbrown.com/sutherland/CB-IGH-3-bendix.pdf
		


This is the most common "frame scraper" that I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm glad you guys understood. I was thinking his hub didn't have any lock nuts or washers pushing tight against the inside of the frame. I have seen this   It causes the frame to be pulled tighter together


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (May 24, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I'm glad you guys understood. I was thinking his hub didn't have any lock nuts or washers pushing tight against the inside of the frame. I have seen this   It causes the frame to be pulled tighter together



Sorry for the late reply.  That is correct,neither of my spaceliners have any washers inside the frame,the flat nut on the hub is against the dropout. 
My bike has the nut,washer,and star shaped washer on the outside of the frame.  I was wondering if the star shaped piece goes against the metal of the dropout,then the washer,then the nut,or if the washer goes against the dropout,then the star shaped washer and then the nut,like this photo of a members bike.
When I got both of mine the star shaped piece was against the frame. What was correct? I personally don’t like the star piece against the dropout because it scratches the metal,but didn’t know what Murray’s assembly instructions stated.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 24, 2021)

I've always ran washers under the nut; always lost those star washers aka frame scratchers. Do you have nuts locking your hub guts together? That is originally what I thought you were asking about. I think you'll be fine as long as Nothing slips or comes loose & you aren't collapsing the drop outs inwards


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (May 24, 2021)

Hi “superman”,yes,the bendix hub does have the flat nuts on each side holding it all together. The three pieces shown in the first photo go on the outside of the axle and tighten against the outside of the dropout.  There were no washers inside between the hub nut and the inside of the dropout.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 24, 2021)

Suddenly it’s 1960! said:


> Hi “superman”,yes,the bendix hub does have the flat nuts on each side holding it all together. The three pieces shown in the first photo go on the outside of the axle and tighten against the outside of the dropout.  There were no washers inside between the hub nut and the inside of the dropout.



You should be fine like the pic above + or - the star washer no matter against the drop out or between the nut & washer


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> You should be fine like the pic above + or - the star washer no matter against the drop out or between the nut & washer



The star washer is a nut locking washer and should be under the nut, and it shouldn't be used in this application without a flat washer against the drop out.


----------

